# Experiences of Zolodex?



## Laurah163 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi, I've had my 1st injection of zolodex today and was curious to know if anyone has had any experience to share?

I decided to go on zolodex for 6 months in the hope that it reduces my endo so that IVF has better chance. I'm looking forward to not having periods for a while as I am fed up of the pain and bowel problems I get. If after the zolodex I still suffer the same I will probaby have an op to cut away the endo (Which I have aroud my bowel and probably inside it).

I would love to hear your experiences whether good or bad. 

Thanks

Laura


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi Laura

You might be better asking on the endo board hun. There might also be a thread already with some experiences of Zolodex  
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=9.0


----------

